# Good brands to part out?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I am thinking of some ways to help myself pay for this hobby of mine. Lots I want to do, and get, but the CFO pretty much said the hobby has to support its self 

Thinking of picking up some jusk tractors, and parting them out over ebay. I am always on the lookout for Case, and Gravely tractors, so thats a given, but what other brands have a big need for used parts? I know JD's are always in damand, but its hard to find low dollor ones. Eaven scrap, they go for big money. Any other brands to look for??


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

The Ford N Series. The parts are always in demand. And of course the 8N more so than the others.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

farmalls are fairly popular to. basically if you got the room buy whatever brand you can cheap. you say your parting out over e-bay so you'll be reaching everyone and won't have to worry about whats common in your area


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul

Any brand from the 60's, 70's, & 80"s. Bolens, Cub, WheelHorse, etc. The only thing about parting is you will be left with lots of parts that no one wants. Good engines and trans will be sold easy enough as will good tires/rims. Good original seats are always in demand. Sometimes the small stuff is the most sought after. Things like cables and shifter knobs, or electronic ignition parts.

It also depends on your level of greed. Will you sell the whole engine with carb and gas tank, or will you be selling the entire engine without carb, tank, and pullies. Some go as far as to take the entire engine and sell it in pieces. 

Another to keep in mind is this side venture will take up alot of free time and storage space. I doubt you'll start throwing trannys or engines away because of a low bid. 

Maybe you can get the CFO to volunteer some time selling the parts or monitoring the ebay auctions while you work on some of the hobbies you're trying to finance with this venture.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Not to concerned with the dregs. They are small, and can always use odd ball stuff when I am building stuff. For now I plan to look for the Gravely, and Case Ingersoll stuff, becouse I need parts, and can grab what I need, and sell the rest. Plus it's always good to have some bones haning around for the stuff you use. Never know what you may need.


----------

